# Largest in Ann Arbor



## JMB74 (Nov 30, 2002)

Does anyone that plows near or in Ann Arbor know some of the names of the bigger companies that plow around this area. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

I plow for W.H. Canon. Hyundai/Kia N.A. Headquarters, Hyundai/Kia tech center, and some other large commercials.


----------



## JMB74 (Nov 30, 2002)

Turfscape- are these your own accounts or do you sub for a larger comapny. if you sub what it the comapnies name. thanks.


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

Call me at 734-320-4700
Mike


----------



## JMB74 (Nov 30, 2002)

Mike. It was nice talking to you. I appreciate the leads. If you ever need any help or if you need a sub next winter give me a call. My number is 614-989-5577. Thanks. - Justin


----------

